# converting a 8hp to a 10hp



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

If it's the same displacement as the bigger motor it may be possible 

Carb change reed plate etc ... Brett should be along any time 

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Parts diagram uses the same pages for multiple horsepowers.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/496.cfm

You'll need to compare carbs, reed housings, exhaust covers and lower units.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mercury 2-stroke 6-8 hp: Displacement- 210cc 
http://www.defender.com/inflatables/outboard_project/mercury/mercury_2/merc_8.html

Mercury 2-stroke 9.9-15: Displacement- 262cc
http://www.defender.com/inflatables/outboard_project/mercury/mercury_2/merc_9_9.html

So no, there's no way to get 9.9 or 15hp out of your powerhead. Although if you can find a 9.9/15 powerhead cheap enough it should bolt right up.


----------

